# Call for Class Action Lawsuit against unsafe MHs



## Buddy (Nov 24, 2003)

As I replied to Jan and Iris's forums under TALKBACK, we need to protect ourselves from the manufacturers who will not sell us motorhomes we can trust to get us to our destinations safely and on time. From the day we bought our brand new motorhome, August 12, 2003, we have heard about the problems and lack of help RVers have owning recreational vehicles. The name "recreational" means have fun without hassles. Let's get together to make this "recreational" experience truly fun, safe and hassle free.


----------



## Adamthegreat (Dec 19, 2003)

Call for Class Action Lawsuit against unsafe MHs

There are great manufacturers and motorhomes out there... Please try and find one if you are interested in RVing, rather than deter everyone from the great lifestyle.


----------



## Adamthegreat (Dec 19, 2003)

Call for Class Action Lawsuit against unsafe MHs

There are great manufacturers and motorhomes out there... Please try and find one if you are interested in RVing, rather than deter everyone from the great lifestyle. RVIA has several governing codes, and is a great orginazation for the most part. These vehicles are made by humans, and will never be "hassle free" completely. That is why companies provide various warranties, this is the concept behind the warranties. Try putting your house on wheels and see if it is hassle free. The industry is and will continue to improve, please let it! MH manufacturers are not evil people out trying to cause harm to everyone, and if that were the case, there would be no industry. Please be aware that you are definately the minority, as most people love RVing and understand that it is as hassle free as possible in most cases, and the industry is a work in progress.


----------



## Adamthegreat (Dec 19, 2003)

Call for Class Action Lawsuit against unsafe MHs

There are great manufacturers and motorhomes out there... Please try and find one if you are interested in RVing, rather than deter everyone from the great lifestyle. RVIA has several governing codes, and is a great orginazation for the most part. These vehicles are made by humans, and will never be "hassle free" completely. That is why companies provide various warranties, this is the concept behind the warranties. Try putting your house on wheels and see if it is hassle free. The industry is and will continue to improve, please let it! MH manufacturers are not evil people out trying to cause harm to everyone, and if that were the case, there would be no industry. Please be aware that you are definately the minority, as most people love RVing and understand that it is as hassle free as possible in most cases, and the industry is a work in progress.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 19, 2003)

Call for Class Action Lawsuit against unsafe MHs

Adam, will have to agree with you on this one. Sad to say but most of the time we get to hear only one side on these forums.  Wish the manfactures would read these and answer.  think most would be suprised how most of the time the manafacture do try to satisfy their customers but, there are probably some cases where people should be refunded there money or given a new coach.  I know that a lot of people think if you have a MH sitting in your yard you must be rich  HA HA they just don't understand how most of us do without so of the other luxeries of life to be able to enjoy the wonderful world of RVing.


----------



## airtime_262 (Dec 20, 2003)

Call for Class Action Lawsuit against unsafe MHs

Adam,
You are correct as far as this being a great "lifestyle", and I'm sure that no-one in this business intentionally sets forth to injure or harm anyone. HOWEVER!, I have only to show you Iris's post in "general rv'ing" re: "low cost attorneys" to prove to you that there are people out there that have NO pride in workmanship and that will take the (forgive me) "almighty" $ over human safety! I think all Buddy was trying to say was that when this does happen and honest people, like Iris, get taken, there needs to be some avenue for recourse! And I fully agree with that! I agree with everything else you said, and I do try to convince people I talk to that they should do the same. But how can you tell Iris that this is a great lifestyle, and she should continue on? It happened to me also, but I was able to get out of my ordeal. Now as far as Iris and I being the minority, we may not be. I joined this community so that I wouldn't get taken again, for Iris, it's too late. Most people write here, (myself included) because of our good times we've had, or searching for knowledge (again, myself included) but for the 1st timer that gets a lemon, It's hard to get them back on our side. When they get a bad taste for RV'ing, do you think they're gonna be interested in visiting an RV site? Probably not! That's why we need some sort of Federal intervention to say "hey, a lemon is not acceptable" whether you've bought a $1500 trailer or a $400,000 bus. When someone coughs up their retirement money and cashes in on a house to convert to this lifestyle only to be left out in the cold by the dealership that won't stand by their work, That my friend is a crime. Otherwise, I fully agree with you and I will continue to support all that goes into this.
God bless,
AT-


----------



## C Nash (Dec 20, 2003)

Call for Class Action Lawsuit against unsafe MHs

Airtime, agree with you also but, the problem with the forums is we only hear one side of the story so we have to listen with both ears open and understand there may be the rest of the story out there.  It is terrible to lose as Iris and Buddy.  If they cannot be repaired they should be given all monies back or a new RV.  I had a friend that bought a new 86 auto and it viberated from day one at 55 mph.  After numerious tries at repair, me included, and three years of headaches the manfacture purchased it back from him. It's bad but these things happen.  Still find it hard to believe that Monaco turns their back on Iris as they have been great with me but, mines not a lemon, I hope.


----------



## Adamthegreat (Dec 22, 2003)

Call for Class Action Lawsuit against unsafe MHs

GooD dAy


----------



## Iris Leuntjens (Dec 22, 2003)

Call for Class Action Lawsuit against unsafe MHs

Adam, Please give me the vairables.  Yes, Monaco constantly sent us to dealers to get repairs, that is all we did.  Every time we tried to travel, we ended up at a dealership for repairs.  That you should see on our records, from dealers in different states.  We were told by a major Monaco dealer in Arizona, to have Monaco give us our money back, the home was not fixable.  We were told in Texas by a Monaco dealer, that we had a "fluke", and should try to get our money back.  We were told by a repair company in Missouri, that Monaco suggested, that we owned a piece of junk, and they would not even want it.  When we were trying to get our ABS light fixed, we were told by two different companies that they would no longer work on Monaco products because they could not get paid.  We were told by a dealer in Iowa, when we had a list of 36 items to be fixed, that "What you have is nothing we have another coming in with 83 problems".  The suggestion was made by a dealer that we "should miss the bridge"
When we made attempts to just get our warranty extended, because according to several others, our frame was flexing and that was causing all of the constant leaks, Monaco would not even work with us.  We were told "no" with no reason for the decision.  We have not even had a response from several e-mails, trying to go to the top of the Monaco chain to get an answer.  We explained our health and financial, even stated that our Doctors wanted our stress level less with the motorhome, and not even a phone call from Monaco.  
Please let all know what the good part of our experience was.  I would really be interested in hearing from Monaco.  
All companies make lemons, and they should face that fact when one is found.


----------



## Iris Leuntjens (Dec 22, 2003)

Call for Class Action Lawsuit against unsafe MHs

Hi Buddy, I agree with you 100%, something should be done to protect the consumer.  I had believed that was what consumer protection was for, but they are so busy, they can't give you the time you need.  Hopefully, you will get some response to this forum, and something can be done for protection.  
RVing is a great thing.  We are full-timers, and love the life style tremendously.  We have met the most wonderful people, some now extremely good friends.  We are, after Christmas, going to Texas to meet some of them and spend the winter.  I am looking forward to going.  
If you would like me to do anything to help you, just let me know.  I wish you the best of luck, my new friend, with all you are attempting to do.  We do know several others that have had basically the same treatment, and I am sure they would be happy to help also.  
Have a great Christmas and a Happy New Year, Iris


----------



## Iris Leuntjens (Dec 22, 2003)

Call for Class Action Lawsuit against unsafe MHs

Thank you Airtime.  I do appreciate hearing from someone that is on the correct side of large manufacturing.  I do think it is great that Adam is sticking up for the co. that he works for, but everyone makes a lemon and they need to own up to that fact.  I do not know what happened to you in the past, but maybe if we all can get together, we can correct the problem.  If not have an great holiday and once again Thank You.  Iris


----------



## Buddy (Dec 23, 2003)

Call for Class Action Lawsuit against unsafe MHs

How dare Adamthegreat even imply that anyone should put up with a vehicle that could kill whoever is in the way when their vehicle falls apart at 60 mph. The RV industry is living the good life without owners standing up for their rights. Most RVers are retired, want no hassles, are ill trained in their legal rights and only want to enjoy their trip around the country and not in one repair center after another. Most RVers are petrified that if they complain they will get less or no support from their dealer or manufacturer, or if let the public know of the brand name and its problems that they will not be able to unload their lemon and be punished again. What we should really be thinking is that all we have to fear is fear itself, and that those who have put us in fear should be given the fear of God. This will not happen to pacifists. We must be bulldogs in our effort to secure safety for ourselves as well as other we meet on the road.

We need to get Congress involved in legislating a national RV lemon law. We need those who have lemons to step forward so we can band together. Individually we will fail, collectively we will conquer.


----------



## Iris Leuntjens (Dec 23, 2003)

Call for Class Action Lawsuit against unsafe MHs

Hey Buddy, Way to go.  I wish there were more people out there like you.  I hope we can meet in person some day, as I think you really deserve a big hug.  
Our motorhome was not nearly as expensive as yours, but the windshield had seperated from the frame, and we were told to not drive it to far in case it fell in on us.  Once we were going through St Louis, at about 65 mph, when part of the trim on the outside came loose and a six foot strip of metal was waving in the wind.  Luckily we were able to pull over and rip it off, but it had put quite a few scratches on the bus by then.  I wished at that time I had a sign that said 'quality workmanship'.  We were very fortunate that it did not blow off, and hurt a car full of children.
So Buddy (hero of the day) if you would like anything from Mike & I we will be very happy to get it to you.  Please know that you have our full support in whatever you do.
Thank you, Iris


----------



## Buddy (Dec 24, 2003)

Call for Class Action Lawsuit against unsafe MHs

We know that 99% of you out there have safe RVs.


----------



## Adamthegreat (Dec 24, 2003)

Call for Class Action Lawsuit against unsafe MHs

Good Day


----------



## Adamthegreat (Dec 24, 2003)

Call for Class Action Lawsuit against unsafe MHs

GooD dAY


----------



## Iris Leuntjens (Dec 24, 2003)

Call for Class Action Lawsuit against unsafe MHs

Hi Buddy,  This is Iris.  We had a 2003 H/R Neptune, and our home state is Iowa.
When we were looking at our fifth wheel, I got to talking to aanother couple that was looking for something new.  They also lived in Iowa, and were getting rid of there 203 H/R.  They were very unhappy with all of the trouble with the coach, and Monaco.  Luckily their dealer was taking the coach back and letting them find something else.  I will go through our records and see if I have there name and phone #.  I am very sure they would be interested in helping.
Good luck with finding people from Minn.  If I hear of anyone I will let you know.
Have a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS.  Iris


----------



## airtime_262 (Dec 25, 2003)

Call for Class Action Lawsuit against unsafe MHs

Adam,
I truly don't think we'll be on the same page until you have be taken! Do you understand what TAKEN means? You get the feeling that all "those" people wanted was your money, and that they did their best to get it! They smooth talked ya, maybe gave you a cup of coffee in their office, relayed some personal stories, basically, made you a friend. Then once your money is theirs, there is no friendship. You say, and I agree, that we should not single you out. You may do magnificent work! But can you vouch for everybody in your shop, How-about everyone in your company? Now if you had no lemons in the workforce, 
and if pride is that high in your company, then why didn't you speak up and ask Iris to drop off her RV, to have it worked on "free of charge"? (at any shop?)
We're not picking on you, we're picking on the loose regulations that your companions (at the co.) choose to go by instead of pride! If I were you, I would be more concerned with showing your CEO this forum, than whatever people think of you, because you work for that company. It's the company that causes this "outcasting" of you, if you want to do something for the industry, who else better to fix it than YOU!
AT-
-MERRY CHRISTMAS, GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY-


----------



## C Nash (Dec 25, 2003)

Call for Class Action Lawsuit against unsafe MHs

Remember this is all just our opinions and I think Adam for coming on here with his side :approve: .  Yes, I feel some are giving Adam a hard time for expressing his.  I have not seen where he has said anyone should not be satisfied with a major purchase.  No I do not work for a RV company and yes I do have a HR product and been very pleased.  I do understand where Buddy and Iris are coming from.  I would hate to have invested a lifetime of savings and own a lemon.  I don't mind e-mailing Monaco as a concerned buyer of their product and asking why a customer has not received service and help.  I do want documation before I ask though.  Still have not received from you Iris.  Did you get my e-mail address fulltimer03@yahoo.com? I do not think the forum is the place to try to get class action law suits.  Use personal e-mail for this.  Post your e-mail and have people send there make and problems.  I do like to see the problems but as I stated origanaly to Iris, I do not care to have the make posted on the boards.  Might turn someone away from a great product, all make lemons.  I do think class action is in order if some make has a cronic problem that renders them unusable. I think as a whole all make a pretty good product.  There are rip offs in all industry.  Just bought 4 gallon of oil (frying) to deep fry a turkey.  They told me it had went up for the holidays!! Heard where gas was going up because we had captured Saddam    It just went up here 4 to 7 cents per gallon for the holidays.  Have known mechanics to rip off travlers because they had no choice but have repairs done. At least Adam is willing to try and give the other side and I think it's great so let's not bash him.  I hate to see goverment or lawyers get involved in anything.  Competition is the answer in the long run.  remember when Those great sounding bikes had to have bailing wire and oil dry with them and our American autos were falling apart until those rice burners came on the market :laugh:  Now that thump, thump bike and the American autos are as good as any :approve:  lets keep our complaining constructive and not bash others for their opinions.  (AJMO)
MERRY CHRISTMAS AND REMEMBER OUR TROOPS THAT ARE PUTTING THEIR LIVES ON THE LINE SO WE CAN KEEP OUR FREEDOM


----------



## Iris Leuntjens (Dec 25, 2003)

Call for Class Action Lawsuit against unsafe MHs

Hi Chelse,  
This is Iris,sorry about the confusion but I had responded to your request for more information.  On Dec 21, under Reasonable Legal Asst., I asked what you would like to have.  My scanner is not working, so I will have to fax everything to you.  We have over 10 pages of repair orders, and about twenty pictures.  We also have copies of all of the e-mails we have sent since we purchased the computer.  I do not think you want all of this, that is why I asked what you would want.  Please let me know, and I will get it to you.

Just for your information, Adam e-mailed me personally on Dec 19, I responded that evening, and asked many questions.  As of today he has never returned my e-mail.  He also gave me his personal e-mail address, and I have responded to that also.

I do appreciate his position, just as he needs to appreciate ours. 

 Where else can people get together to form a group if not for a forum.  These forums are fantastic for all, and I would hate to think that restrictions were put on it.  I do not mind discussing anything on my personal e-mail, but how would I have gotten to know others with the same problem if not for your forum?  This forum has been a tremendous help to me, if for no other reason, for some peace of mind.  Knowing there are others out there helped me to share my feelings of frustration.  So thank you forum.

Have a great day.  Merry Christmas to all.  Iris


----------



## Adamthegreat (Dec 26, 2003)

Call for Class Action Lawsuit against unsafe MHs

Iris, I apologizeI've been real busy with the Holiday season... I'll get back to you soon, please be patient with me...

Hope everyone had a merrry Christmas!


----------



## docems (Dec 28, 2003)

Call for Class Action Lawsuit against unsafe MHs

I would like to throw in my two cents also. I am one of the people that has had the multiple problems with our fifth wheel.. I have the 9 invoices with the forty-five some repairs completed to our unit.  You are hearing one side from me but I am not exagerating or out to slam any rv builder.  My wife and I love the rv experience, but if the rv is always in the shop it's hard to enjoy the rv lifestyle.  We purchased our 2004 unit in Feb '03 and to date it has been in the shop for 4 of those months.
We as rver's should have some recourse against the builders of these units to help inprove their quality.
I have has other rv's with absolutely no problems but when you get a bad unit, the buyer should be able to exchange the unit or return the unit if there are multiple problems in a short time.


----------



## Adamthegreat (Dec 29, 2003)

Call for Class Action Lawsuit against unsafe MHs

GooD DAy


----------



## C Nash (Jan 12, 2004)

Call for Class Action Lawsuit against unsafe MHs

Iris, sorry about taking so long to reply but have been away for several weeks.  i would like to have copies of work orders and maybe pictures emailed to me. I did not mean that you should not try to contact others that have problems through the forums, just find those that have had problems and then go email to see if class action is in order.  I just hate to see the bashing of different companys but, I know it does help to vent sometimes.  If the companys would come on here and defend themselfs it would be great. Oh and by the way this is not my forum  guess maybe i am giving my opinion to often


----------



## charles (Jan 18, 2004)

Call for Class Action Lawsuit against unsafe MHs

Your class action idea is harder than you think. You can only  do a class action  claim against one manufacturer at a time and can't usually do it with only 5 or so people, in most states. You must instead have so many people it is impracticable for each to sue separately. Also, the claimants must all have the same exact problem. (Examples: 6000 Breast implant ruptures, or  city  charges everybody 5 cents too much on electric bills etc. The people suing can't have  different problems or have situations where the proof of each will be different (one says the roof leaked and another says the electrical system didn't work etc.- won't work ) I'm an attorney, but don't do class actions -- but know enough about them to state the above as the general requirements. Different state have different rules. Some would make it easier for such RV claims tham others. In Louisiana it is real hard to "qualify" for a  class action for  example. You get thrown out by the judge because he says your claims are all a little different and involve different evidence, or different proof as to damages.  The federal rules are more lax.  You  choices will be between the federal rules and the state rules where the defendants "home base" is. Best plan is to unit RVers on this board who have identical problems against same manufacturer. When you get enough to form  a committee and  then you collect $500 or so for an attorney consult ($20 each for 25 people) and go talk to an attorney  who does class actions in the State and  town where the manufacturer is located, and see what the Atty  says. Have you people all on a typed list with names, addreses, phone, type problem , short summary of problem,estimate of  cost to fix it,  repair attempts they can hopefully document with paperwork (not just I called dealer 10 times --he'll deny that and YOU have the BURDEN of proof)
You go to manufacturer's  state because that's where you have to sue him. You go close to his town  because it costs more to have some attorney travel across US than to go across street to courthouse, and you'll pay for his airfare, etc.
Also, he will know the local judges and the local rules etc. Important to find one that really does class actions. This is a special nitch, highly technical, and he needs a whole computer staff just for class actions to even dream of doing them.  Most  attys don't do class actions.
Charles


Charles


----------



## cowbooy (Feb 17, 2004)

Call for Class Action Lawsuit against unsafe MHs

To start with "recreational" doesn't mean no problems..(in fact the equip you used is subjected to more that reasonable wear and tear).....not in the real world....a motor home is a mechanical monster...for lack of a better term....you can spend a million or more and still have the same probs as the lessor expensive....it is not logical to believe any different...you have to be open minded....if you weren't interested in the lifestyle you would not hve purchased the home...granted there is some things that probably should be addressed legally...but for the most part 99 percent of the probs can be handled thru warranty or the good will of the dealer you bought it from....it is very important to understand your motorhome and your salesperson is there to help with that....stay positive....it is a big investment and you can't just take it back....enjoyment will outweigh the probs if you let it.....also in ending be careful whose gossip you listen too....be of your own mind...


----------

